# Missing security token?



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

Three people have reported this problem when uploading file attachments. 
I do not know, yet, how large these attachments were?

From vBulletin:


> If this problem is only happening to some people and cannot be reproduced, the probable cause is their browser cache. Have these users either try a different browser or clear their browser cache.
> 
> Otherwise an ISP cache may also be to blame.


Keep me posted via this thread.
Thanks,


----------

